# Commercial bid help!!



## AMGLandscape (Sep 11, 2010)

I have been doing residentials for the for the past 3yrs and am venturing into commercial this season. I would like any assistance bidding this property. I dont want to miss out on any opportunities any feed back would be greatly appreciated!

Here are the specs... 1100 ft of side walk to be shoveled/ snow blown and salted
there are 6 buildings with 6 garage doors that need to be cleared 
snow needs to be stacked mostly in areas marked by the orange x....
thanks in advance for taking a look!!!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

looks like you will be needing to maneuver the snow around alot, not much straight pushing.

first get an idea of how many people you will have on site, then add up all your costs, labor, fuel, insurance etc... that you will incur for one service, then figure out how long it will take you to complete the property under avg. conditions for you area. then add how much profit you want to make on top of your hourly cost and then you have your hourly rate. 

if they want per push, add up how many hours for one service and thats a push rate, seasonal, take your push rate times your seasonal avg and adjust price there if need be.


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

ProTouchGrounds;1084994 said:


> looks like you will be needing to maneuver the snow around alot, not much straight pushing.
> 
> first get an idea of how many people you will have on site, then add up all your costs, labor, fuel, insurance etc... that you will incur for one service, then figure out how long it will take you to complete the property under avg. conditions for you area. then add how much profit you want to make on top of your hourly cost and then you have your hourly rate.
> 
> if they want per push, add up how many hours for one service and thats a push rate, seasonal, take your push rate times your seasonal avg and adjust price there if need be.


Exelent post protouch...I would recomend a truck and skidsteer , and maybee an hour and a half for a average push..


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Skidsteer would be great, but it's probably doable if you get some wings or a V in there...


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

you would def want some type of containment plow in there, a V at minimum, a V with wings or blizzard/wideout/xls type plow would be best, forgot to mention that, thanks forestfireguy.

i would base costs on about 2-2.5hrs per visit, that way your covered in case it starts snowing heavy at like 2-3 oclock and your in there along with other traffic and cars. and remember you might need to re-visit to clear spots where cars were.

the method i described earlier (cost-plus pricing) is prolly the easiest way to make sure you dont lose your arse in these situations. i have an accounting bachelors and those classes really help you see things that are easily missed, especially what i learned in my cost accounting class.


----------



## AMGLandscape (Sep 11, 2010)

ProTouchGrounds;1085042 said:


> you would def want some type of containment plow in there, a V at minimum, a V with wings or blizzard/wideout/xls type plow would be best, forgot to mention that, thanks forestfireguy.
> 
> i would base costs on about 2-2.5hrs per visit, that way your covered in case it starts snowing heavy at like 2-3 oclock and your in there along with other traffic and cars. and remember you might need to re-visit to clear spots where cars were.
> 
> the method i described earlier (cost-plus pricing) is prolly the easiest way to make sure you dont lose your arse in these situations. i have an accounting bachelors and those classes really help you see things that are easily missed, especially what i learned in my cost accounting class.


Thanks for your detailed input very helpful... I luckily have wings for both of my trucks I will be running two trucks and a shoveling/salting crew(salt for sidewalks only), I will probably have to revisit this property to clean up those spaces with cars parked in them. I have a skid steer ready if necessary for relocating snow to the designated areas...

How would you charge to salt/shovel the walk ways?

My residential contracts I dont have to get out of the truck (strictly drives) and when I tell them how much to salt for the season they typically end up doing it themselves lol...


----------

